# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  bolesne pryszcze(krosty) na skorze głowy

## lunatyk

Witam. Mam 27 lat i mam problem z pojawiającymi się krostami na owłosionej skórze głowy. Wygladaja one paskudnie przez co nie moge nawet obciac wlosow na dodatek są one bardzo bolące. Walczę już z tym problemem ze 3 lata. W swoim mieście odwiedziłem juz wszyskich dermatologów jakich moglem tylko znaleźć lecz zaden nie wiedzial jakie moze byc podloze ich powstawania. Robilem wymaz, przeszedlem na diete, zmienilem tryb zycia i nic. W koncu wybralem sie do prywatnej przychodni do Warszawy, gdzie przepisano mi lek Aknenormin. Po rozpoczeciu nim kuracji juz po 4-5 dniach zaowazylem ze lek dziala i przynosi rezultaty. Przyjmowalem go rok czasu bo na tyle mialem zaplanowane leczenie. Ok pozbyłem sie ich lecz nie na dlugo i 6 miesiecy po skonczonej kuracji na nowo pojawily sie i to ze zdwojana sila. Zaczeły już nawet wyskakiwac na plecach. Nie wiem juz co robic i gdzie sie z tym udac. Moze ktos sie juz zetknął z takim przypadkiem?? Prosze o jakies rady :Frown: . Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam to samo... Zaczelo sie od czubka glowy a teraz juz nawet mam na karku i na plecach. Jak wyskoczy to nie chce zejsc  :Frown:

----------

